# Fellow Groomers/Stylists



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

These were after Tucker's last haircut and bath-what like five weeks ago now? Wow has it been that long? His body hair is growing out some. I am looking for advice. I like to stick with a Korean style-I prefer his muzzle short but should I grow his ears out more or should I keep them shorter? And his body, should I let the hair grow out a bit-or trim it up again? He gets to this very frumpy stage where I normally just can't bear it anymore but I'm looking for some suggestions.

I also do not yet have combs for my clippers-so eventually I will have to take the body hair down again-until I can get a set that helps me keep it at a longer length anyway. In the mean time, if I am planning to grow it out some we should still have plenty of time for that to happen.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

They are so cute in their hair cuts but you might consider letting their hair grow in for the winter to help protect them against cold weather.

Such precious boys, they have beautiful faces.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I now have the combs, but functioned extremely well by just buying a 5F blade for a long time, that takes it close but not to the skin. I then bought a 3F which leaves it a bit longer. With just blades you have to be more careful about resting to let them cool though, or go really fast LOL. I think you may like a 4F for something inbetween.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> I now have the combs, but functioned extremely well by just buying a 5F blade for a long time, that takes it close but not to the skin. I then bought a 3F which leaves it a bit longer. With just blades you have to be more careful about resting to let them cool though, or go really fast LOL. I think you may like a 4F for something inbetween.


 
Thanks Maureen, I forgot all about changing the blades, I will have to look into getting a couple, maybe a 4 and a 5 and see how I prefer the lengths. If I can just keep it tidy looking I'll be ok


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh I just remembered I have an extra blade at home that came with my andis-it was on special when I bought it  I have to go check when I get off work!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> They are so cute in their hair cuts but you might consider letting their hair grow in for the winter to help protect them against cold weather.
> 
> Such precious boys, they have beautiful faces.


Thanks Claire  and I agree, the winters in Iowa are pretty nasty!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Shelly, do your babies wear clothes and jammies at night? I bet you have lots of sweaters lol
There so cute:wub: they really have pretty little faces


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

sorry to OP, but Paula your new siggie is way cute!!

Shelley ~~ maybe you can do one fella w/longer ears to see if you like the maintenance of longer ears == it is way more work and sometimes the ears dragging into the mouth or snagging into their paws/nails depending on the dog is not a good thing at all. This is all owner and dog specific

I am all about creative asian grooming, but personally I DO LOVE fur on my babies bodies so I never go pink short ~~ also we live in CA where sun is an issue and I am the crazy lady chasing everyone around w/a tube or stick of sunscreen === the cumulative affects of sun damage to the skin is something one can never pre-calculate...just something to chew on since you are outdoors a lot w/your babies === but i know you are really good about keeping clothes on them outdoors

the TIDY look that you are looking for with the grow out -- I do get -- Dolce can grow out and always look tidy no matter her length == the others need better products to maintain that polished just groomed look...

You may want to try the PP Amplify shampoo == this will stiffen and bulk up the torso hair as it grows out and the hair won't randomly collapse and look untidy == but this won't work as well unless you do a high velocity dry after bathing

Have fun whatever you decide...nice thing about styling is that their hair does grow back!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Paula they don't have jammies (though I would love to buy some-it's on the list) but they do have lots of sweaters and shirts that they wear, especially now that it's starting to get chilly again. Tucker does wear them sometimes at night if it's too cold. Rocky really dislikes most clothes-he normally does not have the short short cut. Rocky used to love clothes though  I blame my husband for his dislike of them. For the longest time DH refused to let me put Rocky in clothes-cause you know, it's not manly.....

Thanks for the suggestions Hedy-I don't have a dryer yet but I have time while his coat is growing out to invest in one. I guess this also gives me an excuse to try out some more new grooming prodcuts  That's one thing I noticed with Dolce, she has the longer body hair but it's always os nice and neat and tidy! That's the kind of body look I'd like to get Tucker in-the legs are different then how I am doing them now as well. I suppose to get there he would have a rather scruffy stage to get through first. I will try to hold strong


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

They are absolutely adorable. Love their little faces. I love the cut but I would prefer to see some hair on those little bodies, especially for the winter. I would keep the ears the same just like you have them, no longer. If anything, just a tad shorter.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

The one I have at home is a 6  still cuts too short. Oh well! Another grooming tool for the list! Hedy, I blame you for this list by the way! 

But it's ok, I'm so happy with the results since I've started reading your blogs and watching your videos!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

lynda said:


> They are absolutely adorable. Love their little faces. I love the cut but I would prefer to see some hair on those little bodies, especially for the winter. I would keep the ears the same just like you have them, no longer. If anything, just a tad shorter.


Lyna I don't think I've told you this yet but I absolutely LOVE your signature picture. It just makes me happy and giggle it's so full of adorable I can barely contain myself  I love it!:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Your boys look great. You could experiment with longer ears, but their cuts are adorable. Did you use a #10 blade on the bodies? I got a #7F to do MiMi's body and I love it. It gives a close, smooth cut, but doesn't show pink skin.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I find even 5 a tad too short, but I think the 3 pretty decent. 4 could be ok


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Your boys look great. You could experiment with longer ears, but their cuts are adorable. Did you use a #10 blade on the bodies? I got a #7F to do MiMi's body and I love it. It gives a close, smooth cut, but doesn't show pink skin.


 
I do use the 10 blade. I am thinking I need a few different ones too from the sounds of it. I'm almost wondering if it would just be better to get like a 30 blade and a set of combs? The reason I say this is when i trim the sides of his face, I don't want that as fluffy as his body.

Is there a reason it's better to get blades vs using combs? I only have one set of clippers and I would rather not have to switch them out every session if I dont have to. Course, I don't yet know what the results will look like if I change blades...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have never been able to use those plastic combs, but I have heard that the stainless steel ones work well. I do MiMi's body with the #7 (quite short) and use the Brava Mini, which is very close, for those tight places. That little battery operated clipper is invaluable.

I got the #7 blade for a great price.
[ame]http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CR1FGE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]

For Ray, who I keep longer, I use a # 3 3/4. It's pretty easy to switch blades, and the major brand ones are interchangeable.

I'm going to trim MiMi this weekend, so I'll send you a picture to see what the #7 does.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Changing the blades is actually very easy. They get hot though, so you may have to take at least one break. I recently bought the stainless steel combs. They work well but taking some adjustment after just using blades. Nice that you have many lengths to work with. I bought the plastic combs years ago and they were useless.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I have never been able to use those plastic combs, but I have heard that the stainless steel ones work well. I do MiMi's body with the #7 (quite short) and use the Brava Mini, which is very close, for those tight places. That little battery operated clipper is invaluable.
> 
> I got the #7 blade for a great price.
> Amazon.com : Oster Cryogen-X Elite Blade Size 7F : Pet Grooming Clipper Blades : Pet Supplies
> ...


That would be excellent if you don't mind sharing the picture and thank you for the nice things you said about the boys  

Maureen thanks for sharing about the plastic combs, because I was wondering what the difference would be. I think I'll start off with a couple different blade sizes and see what happens-I'm getting the impression that it's the best way to go.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Plastic combs are definitely garbage...from my experience,k I actually did throw them in the garbage. Love the Bravura metal ones! but I also have an Andis 2 speed with clip on blades. Super easy to change and work well, especially the FC (finish cut) ones. I have the 3 3/4 also, and it works well. Short, but not too short  The Bravura stays MUCH cooler than the Andis, so no blade changing or cooling sprays necessary.


----------

